# I propose a challenge..



## BGeise

I am challenging everyone to post their totally unedited pictures. Lets see how your skills are from just the camera. So no PP. No cropping, no adjustments other than what comes out of your camera. I will post mine as soon as i can.


----------



## bribrius

oh. I like this idea.........


----------



## 480sparky

I guess I can't play because I shoot raw.


----------



## Ysarex

Here's mine:

Joe









Looks like I'm first.


----------



## CdTSnap

Maybe make it JPG for this one then


----------



## TinySquid

480sparky said:


> I guess I can't play because I shoot raw.


...because you can't dump a raw image into Photoshop and save as a jpeg via ACR without making changes? ACR is pretty hands-off by default and, compared to out of camera jpegs (when shooting in RAW + JPEG mode), the camera does quite a bit of manipulation.


----------



## bribrius

jpeg only, movement required, dim light and manual only with posted settings, camera and lens disclosed, no tripod. On the honor system, but lets allow two tries both tries posted. (no, you cant shoot fifty and post the one good one)

acceptations made for lower end cameras to be fair (that obviously wont do as well in these situations)


----------



## Ysarex

bribrius said:


> jpeg only, movement required, dim light and manual only with posted settings, camera and lens disclosed, no tripod. On the honor system, but lets allow two tries both tries posted. (no, you cant shoot fifty and post the one good one)
> 
> acceptations made for lower end cameras to be fair (that obviously wont do as well in these situations)



Why wouldn't a lower end camera do as well?

Joe


----------



## Gavjenks

^Well, given the dim lighting requirement, it might not do as well.  But everything in that post was really weird and arbitrary. SOOC is one thing. SOOC + 15 random other restrictions is less compelling of a competition.


----------



## hotdrop

movement required, dim light and no tripod... are you some sort of sadist? Not that the tipod would help with dim light and movement


----------



## D-B-J

SOOC (RAW, converted to JPEG with no actual edits), and uploaded.  Taken at ISO 2500, f2.2, and 1/80th of a second.  The light was rough...






SOOC (RAW, converted to JPEG with no actual edits), and uploaded.  Taken at ISO 6400, f2.8, and 1/50th.  Worst light I've ever shot in.  





Jake


----------



## 480sparky

TinySquid said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I can't play because I shoot raw.
> 
> 
> 
> ...because you can't dump a raw image into Photoshop and save as a jpeg via ACR without making changes? ACR is pretty hands-off by default and, compared to out of camera jpegs (when shooting in RAW + JPEG mode), the camera does quite a bit of manipulation.
Click to expand...


No I can't.  'Cuz I don't have PhotoShop or ACR. :meh:


----------



## TheNevadanStig

Converted from RAW only. No crop  Might not win a photo contest, but how about a brass pair contest?


----------



## CdTSnap

Polarizing filter count?


----------



## SCraig

480sparky said:


> I guess I can't play because I shoot raw.



I'll pass to, for the same reason.



CdTSnap said:


> Maybe make it JPG for this one then



Then it would have been edited by the in-camera firmware.


----------



## bribrius

hotdrop said:


> movement required, dim light and no tripod... are you some sort of sadist? Not that the tipod would help with dim light and movement


yes. or a masochist, or maybe both.  It is also how I shoot normally anyway so im stacking the deck in my favor. :mrgreen:
Realistically, this challenge don't work. just in camera quick adjust processing changes the images. you can do a lot in camera on the higher end ones. Not to mention everyone would have a different subject and level of complexity.  This is probably the kind of challenge you would have to be in person for using the same single object.


----------



## bribrius

Gavjenks said:


> ^Well, given the dim lighting requirement, it might not do as well. But everything in that post was really weird and arbitrary. SOOC is one thing. SOOC + 15 random other restrictions is less compelling of a competition.


I was thinking it would make it a more difficult competition, but I see your point on too many restrictions.


----------



## Scatterbrained

SOOC


----------



## CdTSnap

Scatterbrained said:


> SOOC



I vote for this, purely cause it looks like LUBE tehehe


----------



## bribrius

Scatterbrained said:


> SOOC


that's good. And damn it. This is why I wanted to come up with the restrictions.... LMAO


----------



## Scatterbrained

bribrius said:


> Scatterbrained said:
> 
> 
> 
> SOOC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's good. And damn it. This is why I wanted to come up with the restrictions.... LMAO
Click to expand...

yeah I figured as much, which is why I posted this one; sorta a poke at the whole "get it right in camera".    Bear in mind that this image still saw a fair deal of editing.


----------



## Scatterbrained

Is this better?  Iso 3200, f/2.8, 1/125th


----------



## CdTSnap

Thats cool! Movie set?


----------



## Scatterbrained

Indiana Jones Epic Stunt Spectacular at Disney Hollywood Studios.


----------



## snowbear

Here's mine.  Nikon N90S, AF 24mm f/2.8D Nikkor, ISO 400 (Kodak Tri-X), 1/30 second at f/11.  No processing _other than scanning the SOOC image_.


----------



## Derrel

I just shot this a few minutes ago...just bought the camera this afternoon at 3:00 PM. SOOC JPEG.


----------



## pjaye

Well then I guess I can enter almost every picture I've posted, because I don't edit them. I shoot raw/jpeg just in case, but other than the occasional crop, or rotation for ones shot in portrait, mine are unedited. I post the jpeg.


----------



## Rick58

snowbear said:


> Here's mine. Nikon N90S, AF 24mm f/2.8D Nikkor, ISO 400 (Kodak Tri-X), 1/30 second at f/11. No processing _other than scanning the SOOC image_.
> 
> View attachment 70843



Nice shots! Snowbear in a blizzard?


----------



## pjaye

DSC_2172 by symplybroken, on Flickr


----------



## pjaye

I think it fits the restrictions except for dim light, hand held, he was moving.


----------



## KmH

Raw files and then converted straight to JPEG in Photoshop so no you-can't-turn-them-off in-the-camera JPEG edits have been applied.

Every photograph ever made has been edited in one way or another.












http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mammatus_cloud
The color in the next 2 shots is accurate. This shot was looking northwest from my yard. No edits if you don't count the narrow black border I added to each shot. I posted these here on TPF a couple of years back.






A few minutes later, looking due east from across the street south of my yard.


----------



## limr

I haven't been doing a lot of shooting this semester, but here are some from a couple of rolls I took in January. Obviously they're not straight out of the camera since, like snowbear, I'd be posting pictures of a film strip. But here are some that were scanned and not touched with any other adjustments.


Oly OM-2, Tri-X. 





Pentax Spotmatic, Kentmere 100.


----------



## robbins.photo

Ok, sounds interesting:





Shutter speed : 1/320
Aperture: F 1.8
ISO: 400

Shot inside the aquarium at the zoo, so yes, very bad lighting.  Used a 50 mm 1.8 AF-S G on a D5200.  Normally of course I'd post process out all of the stuff on the glass and the reflections and maybe do a little with the sharpening, etc - but this is SOOC other than pulling it in to photoshop to convert to JPG.


----------



## mishele

SOOC


----------



## TamiAz

I'll play..This is a shot I took this weekend. I resized it so I could download it on here... Nothing else done to it.
ISO 320, f6.3, 1/80


----------



## Derrel

Here's some SOOC JPEGs I shot...I screwed up and accidentally turned OFF RAW, thinking I was shooting at an elevated ISO setting...I shot this set of some strangers I had just met and asked to pose for me...I had set the WB to Cloudy as I recall, since it was a heavily fogged-in day at the Oregon Coast...I really WISH I would have had raw files for some of these...

_D3X8719.jpg photo - Derrel photos at pbase.com


_D3X8793.jpg photo - Derrel photos at pbase.com


_D3X8851.jpg photo - Derrel photos at pbase.com


----------



## hotdrop

I was bored shot some low light shots today to get a better understanding of how the D200 performs in low light. Better than i expected but poorly for its class I suppose.  First one shot at F2.2 ISO 200 35mm lens 1/200. 

2nd one shot at ISO1600 F4.2 at 75mm on a 70-200 lens 1/60.  I guess that should tell you a bit about who likes me more, the cat or the dog


----------



## AlanKlein

Samsung S4 cellphone  resized only.  well it is a jpeg.


----------



## snowbear

This is about as close as I can get from my current shots.  It's from my first attempts at panning - it was the best of many shots as people rode by.  I probably cropped it a bit, but I honestly don't remember.  It was only a couple of months after I got the camera so I didn't know about raw, yet - OOC JPEG.  Manual exposure, WB would have been daylight or auto.  August 2007.

Nikon D40, 18-135 kit lens @ 80mm, ISO 200, 1/15 second, /32.


----------



## Dmariehill

I think this one counts - it doesn't look like low light but it was a cloudy day.   

Shot on a rebel t4i, with a 50mm f/1.4 lens, 1/250 shutter speed, f 3.2 (thanks Darrel), ISO 500, using the white balance cloudy setting.
 Only resized for posting.  I actually like this one better in black and white
.


----------



## BGeise

mine isn't nearly as good as a lot of these. Great pics!


----------



## JulieAnne

My Sisters Pup-pup...he was sad because I kept on telling him not to move.  Melts my heart though.
f 3.5 1/30 sec ISO 800


----------



## TCampbell

Though I shoot RAW.  When I import my RAWs into Aperture, it automatically applies a "camera profile" based on the RAW processing for that specific model camera but these are fairly minor and intended to roughly match what the camera would have done itself had you shot JPEG -- and, of course, you have to export a JPEG to be visible on this web because browsers don't support viewing RAW images.  

Keep in mind the website has a guideline that images should not exceed 1024 pixels along the longest edge which means the images have to be resampled to be posted here and that implicitly has both a noise-reduction and sharpening effect.

With that in mind, here's a straight-out-of-the-camera shot I took over the weekend.



If you're interested, I've got a processed version here for comparison:  https://www.flickr.com/photos/thevirtualtim/14184434476/

The processed version has some shadows adjustment, a gamma vignette has been applied, and I use a NIK plug-in called Vivezza which allows me to drop control points in the image to apply selective adjustments in the area around the control point.  In the adjusted image, a control point was dropped on the smoke and the contrast was increased only in that area.

The image was not cropped nor straightened, etc.  (Although sometimes I will do this -- I just didn't need to do it to this particular image.)


----------



## Scatterbrained




----------



## baturn




----------



## The_Traveler

Why not just shoot slide film?


----------



## gsgary

Scanned Kodalith Ortho negative natural light only


----------



## The_Traveler




----------



## Shepard

what do you think?


----------



## minicoop1985

Think it's as good as Ansel? No? I'm not surprised. 



The Pond by longm1985, on Flickr

It's not the camera (same thing he was known to use), it's definitely the user. 



Given up by longm1985, on Flickr

Same camera. Both are probably on Ektar 100 film.


----------



## lambertpix

A couple of flashes here, but the photo is SOCC (RAW import, no processing, exported to JPG).




IMG_7832.jpg by lambertpix, on Flickr


----------



## nursecaro

One of the first shots I took on my first DSLR camera. One of the first flowers of spring this year. Just playing around with settings


----------



## The_Traveler

Canon Elph, shooting APS film, cropped from the original 3:2 aspect ratio


----------



## limr

Speaking of foggy sooc shots:

Mamiya C330 and Ektar, scanned on a Canon flatbed. I straightened it but that was it.




rs Watchers by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## 407370

Dubai roundabout from my hotel window.


Low light, extreme zoom, hand held, no PP except sizing.

EXIF
-------
Byte order:Intel (small endian)

Main IFD
--------
Camera make:FUJIFILM
Camera model:FinePix HS20EXR
Softwareigital Camera FinePix HS20EXR Ver1.03
Date/time:12/27/2013 5:34:05 AM
Image description:
Copyright:    
Orientation:Normal
Title:
Subject:
Author:
Comments:
Keywords:
Resolution:72 x 72 inches

Exif sub-IFD
------------
Exif version:2.30
Aperture value:4.6
Brightness value:-4.2
Colour space:RGB
Compressed bits per pixel:3.2
Date/time original:12/27/2013 5:34:05 AM
Date/time digitised:12/27/2013 5:34:05 AM
Exif image width:4608
Exif image height:2592
Exposure programme:Normal
Exposure time:4 seconds
Exposure bias value:0
File sourceigital camera
Flash present:Yes
Flash mode:Compulsory suppression
Flash fired:No
Flash red eye reduction:No
Flash strobe light:No detection function
F number:5
Focal length:44.8
Focal length in 35mm film:0
Focal plane resolution:7166 x 7166 centimetres
Gain control:
Image unique ID:
ISO speed rating(s):100
Light source:Unknown
MakerNote data offset:0
Max aperture value:3
Metering modeattern
Related sound file:
Rendering:Normal
Scene capture type:Standard
Scene typeirectly photographed
Sensing method:One chip
Shutter speed:4000 milliseconds
Spectral sensitivity:
Subject distance range:Unknown
White balance mode:Auto


----------



## hamlet

Raw straight from the camera:






Took this two days ago.


----------



## TheNevadanStig




----------



## Ilovemycam

OP, as a street and doc photog, getting it right in-cam is a luxury that is not always available. 

Here is a 100% un-edited, low res jpeg. 

(NSFW)

zonefocused : Photo

I shot it with a Leica. Most of my street work is not this perfected. This was a street portrait, so more time could be afforded to the shot. Even so, the police told me if I do it again I will be cited for blocking traffic. So there was no time to fool around. I had to wait until the crosswalk was clear and then hold up the cars honking at me. It was shot in one try. Fisheye shooting is very hard. You get your feet and the sun in many shots. And no cropping, full frame circle images. 

Here is what mastery of LR can do for the bad shot.

(NSFW)

http://zonefocused.tumblr.com/image/88046919919

That skill is more important to me in my line of freezing time than trying to perfect things in-cam. If I get it somewhat close in-cam, I still can bring home a winner. Although this shot was way off and it still turned out superb with 2-1/2 hours of computer work. I shot it 41 years ago when I was about 19 with a SWC. It is in a number of museum collections.


----------



## syaudi

oh, I like this challenge, right up my alley, we got my style going up in this place.



No editing, cropping, no anything. Literally straight from card, which I haven't even gotten around to ejecting from my computer (it's one of those small microSD cards)
Took this almost a week ago, so it's pretty recent.

Canon EOS 5D Mark III
Canon EF 85mm f/1.2L II


----------



## D7K

SooC Camera Jpeg - I shoot RAW _ Jpeg, ended up editing this one down to a B&W Image posted in the B&W Forum i believe..


----------



## chuasam

Proof from a shoot done over the weekend


----------



## sscarmack

Heres my SOOC hahahhaha


View attachment 81859


I made a thread about it also 

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...ception-singing-together-lot-noise-noise.html


----------

